# Newbie



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me joining you, I've recently been diagnosed with Ovulatory Dysfunction (basically I don't OV every month even though I have regular periods for some unknown reason)

I've got 2 children already to my previous husband aged 13 and 11 who were conceived with no problems.  We've been TTC for 15 months now, and had a very early m/c in Jan 05 (the due date would have been next month  )

I've been prescribed Clomid starting from my next cycle which should be in around 10 days, I'm on CD18 today.  Strangely enough I seem to have OVd on my own this month according to FF, so who knows, I might not need the Clomid after all.... 

Good luck to everyone else, I hope there's lots of Clomid induced BFPs soon


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Loubie,
Sorry to hear you have had a hard time,
You have come to the right place, all the girls on here are lovely and surportive.
Great to hear you ovulated on your own hun!
Good luck on your Clomid we are here if you need us.xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Loubie  

you've come to a great place  

Good luck


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks NatalieB and flowerpot  

I'm 5DPO now and the suspense is already killing me - I had to get up twice in the night for a wee (unheard of for me!) so I've already convinced myself that this is it, I'm PG.

Why do I do it to myself?  Every month I set myself up like this, and every month is more upsetting when I'm not  

Good luck to you both too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean! I am in the 2ww, due on Sunday, and I am really trying to not read into anything this month but its so hard!  

if you click on the message called "clomid girls 2ww" all the girls in the 2ww are on there which you might find useful xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Keeping everything crossed for you  

By the way, I actually ovulate naturally every month but am still on Clomid to "boost" things - more eggs, more chance !  Anyway, here's hoping you won't even need it !!

Sending you some  & a few "welcome"  

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Loubie,

Welcome to FF. These girls are my lifeline, and I'm sure they will be yours too!  Sorry you've had a rough time, lets hope Clomid does wonderful things for you.

Take care and "see" you around
KerryB
xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Loubie

Welcome from one newbie to another.  

xx


----------

